# How many more door handles



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi.

I have a Autotrail Tracker EKS 2008 model and fed up of the door handle inside the habitation door breaking.
We have just got back from Bolton Abbey Estate, having to open the back door via the door window, this is the second time it has snapped.
I think Autotrail should think about fitting a different sort of handle.
We are contacting the dealer again to see if they could order another handle as it is still under warranty.
I just wondered if anyone else has had this problem, if so what could you suggest, i am frightened to open the door when they fit another one.

Sue.


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

The inner door latch of the habitation door on my 08 Cheyenne 840 failed after seven days of handover and I am still waiting for a replecement from AutoTrail. The dealer has informed me that this has been a long-standing problem and whilst they have ordered a replacement, they have been informed by AutoTrail that there is a considerable backlog in supply. Comforting thought!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We hae had/still have problems with this door/latch etc.

This was supposed to be a better door but we don't like it. Twice we have been unable to lock this door, the first time a day after we had taken delivery. Luckily we were still at the dealers.

The second time we felt the lever getting stiffer and then again door wouldn't lock whilst away in Yorkshire this summer. I was lucky then as next morning when I could see I put the key in the lock from outside and heard a click and then it all worked again.

Apart from the lock the door is a pain/pig to close and it needs a jolly good slam to close it properly. This is a nightmare at night when you don't want to disturb other people.

The door is probably manufactured by somone else other than AT but it is the time it takes for dealers/AT to sort this problem out that is annoying.


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Monkton,

This will be the second one that has snapped in a matter of a month,
There is only my husband and myself, so i would say we have only used the door on 2 weekends away, it is not that we have a load of kids in and out.
The thing is how long is the warranty on parts is it one or three years, i hope it is three, as if this keeps happening it is going to be a pricey door if not.

Sue


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

hi just found this thought I would add some info, after having my handle replaced it was stiffer than ever and as my dealer is 100+ miles away I decided to have a look myself.
So I took the door apart so I could see all the linkages and oiled everything now it has been transformed and is like there is no linkages.
If anyone wants to know I can add the method for stripping down the door but it is not hard I would recommend it
Andy in the snow at hertford C&CC site


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Had problems with my locking system, it was seizing up, so got out WD40 added spray nozzle and sprayed half a big can down from the handle and in at each catch, it worked wonders,

Some of your doors may be set wrong, needing too much pressure on the handle when closing, I've tried both ways and settled on an easy action, only problem now is I can see a bit of daylight at the top and bottom corner of the door, can't win them all.

During the seizing up period I did break the black plastic surround to the handle forcing the handle down to open the door.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Prompted by this post I have just spent 3 hours adjusting my Motorhome habitation door.

I have managed I hope, no daylight showing and door able to shut without undue pressure on the handle when pulling it to.

A lot of patience is required must have set it a dozen times, had the wife do her Clerk of Works on it and its passed.

Also given it another good squirt of WD40 and a bit of 3 in 1 oil.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi All
I have been asked to post some info on taking the habitation door apart so here is the way I took the inner panel off to access the lock and push rods.

Allthough this is the way I took my door apart I am by no way an expert so just be carefull if anything seems tight it probably is still attached some where

Use a plastic tub to store all the screws as you take them off and ideally take some pictures so you can check to reasemble.

1. Open the door and push back into the door holder (dry day required).

2. Remove the rubish bin by squeezing the sides together to release the side tabs and lifting out.

3. The door closing grab has 2 plastic plugs top and bottom remove these and then remove the screws (torqx on mine) underneath, remove the grab handle.

4. The door handle has a plastic trim, pull the door handle down as if you where opening the door and you will see a cross head screw under the handle whilse holding the handle down remove the screw and then slide the trim up and off the handle.

5. Next to remove is a black rubber trim strip that fits all round the plastic door panel you will find the ends under the door (on mine anyway) grip the end of this rubber strip and pull and it should come out of the gap between the door panel and the aluminium door frame remove all the way round and store.

6. To be able to remove the plastic panel you have to turn the door locks as if the door is shut grip the door lock and turn so they click twice and are facing virtical rather than horizontal. ( by door locks I mean the 2 rotating door catches that actually hold the door shut)

7. Now starting from the door hinge side pull the plastic trim away from the door BE CAREFULL AS THERE IS SOME DOUBLE SIDED TAPE ALONG THE SIDE OF THE WINDOW THAT COMES AWAY SUDDENLY as the trim comes away carefully ease the wiring and rubber grommet at the bottom of the trim at the hinge side through the split in the plastic trim (trim is split from the grommet hole to the back of the trim to allow you to do this).

8. As the trim comes away ease away from the door catches that you previously turned 90 degrees and it should be away.

If that worked you should now be standing in front of the door with no panel on and you will be able to see all the locking rods so oil all the rotating/sliding parts I oiled everything that moved expecially the lock itself.

To put it back together just reverse the instructions the only thing to make sure of is you dont stretch the rubber trim it should go back in without any excess.

Good Luck

Andy


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Dear all,

Thanks for all your tips regarding the door, but has anyone of you actually had the door handle snap. When we get ours fitted again that will be the third in 11 months. I really dont know how to stop the door mecanism snapping as we are very careful with our door.

Thanks again Sue.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Sue

Is it the door handle or the trigger that opens the door which is breaking.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Broom,

It is the trigger on the door, when it is replaced it is so stiff you are frightened to try to open it.

When my husband takes the door panel to bits, the metal rod inside the door which operates the handle is the bit that keeps snapping.

Sue


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Sue
From what I have read the weak point is between the handle pivot and the point that the rod attaches to, this is where mine snapped.

As I said in my previous post OIL all the pivots expecially the lock itself it transforms the operation of the handle.

I literatly soaked the lock let it soak in and then wiped all the excess oil off.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Sue

As Andy has said get plenty of oil around everything, I did it without taking the panel off, just sprayed in from all angles.

Hope that helps

Best Regards
Broom


----------

